# The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 3 offenbar grünes Licht bekommen



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 3 offenbar grünes Licht bekommen*

						Noch ist Staffel 2 der Erfolgsserie The Witcher nicht auf Netflix erschienen, da gibt es bereits erste Meldungen zur nachfolgenden Staffel 3. Die Produktion der dritten Season soll demnach bereits grünes Licht bekommen haben. Derweil zeigt man erste Bilder aus Staffel 2.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 3 offenbar grünes Licht bekommen*


----------



## Davki90 (5. Oktober 2020)

Die 2. Staffel ist noch nicht mal gestartet, da bekommt die 3. Staffel schon grünes Licht. Wahrscheinlich wird die 2,. Staffel ziemlich offen enden.


----------



## XXTREME (6. Oktober 2020)

Ist doch ne gute Nachricht wie ich finde.


----------



## iltisjim (6. Oktober 2020)

Was ? Die haben mich garnicht gefragt !


----------

